# Fundamentals of Telecommunications (2nd.Edition) by Roger L. مطلوب للضرورة



## alihaskar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم\
كام قد وضع في المنتدى كتاب 
*Fundamentals of Telecommunications (2nd.Edition) by Roger L.*


لكن رابطه من الرابيد شار قد حذف
لذلك هل من احد يملك رابط شغال ارجوكم المساعدة


----------



## alihaskar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t15924.html
هذا رابط الموضوع الاصلي


----------



## عماد الكبير (15 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك الله اخى الحبيب لقد بحثت للك عن الكتاب فى مواقع اخرى وعثرت عليه ورفعته لك على رابط ميديا فاير وكل عام وانتم بخير .

http://www.mediafire.com/?3xgwmucfedmo8f7


----------



## عبدالله البزور (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*هذا الرابط الكتاب موجود فيه.*

http://hotfile.com/dl/69486870/d0725c8/Wiley.IEEE.Press.Fundamentals.of.Telecommunications.2nd.Edit.pdf.html


----------



## alihaskar (15 سبتمبر 2010)

لكم احر التهاني و الشكر


----------

